# New Shimano Reel



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Saw the Aldebaron at the Fishing Show, any opinions on it?
I picked it up and thought it was a feather.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would say obviously this is the new American version that was alluded to by a Shimano Rep on this forum recently. I have a Japan version, but the new American version looks even better!

What was the price?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Retail is $419. FTU has them at the show for $390.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I wasn't impressed with the way they felt, it seems that the newer reels aren't as smooth, and seem like the pinion bearings might not be greased properly, might just be me tho. It was light as heck tho, I'll say that.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

This may very well be the next reel that I buy. Had a chance to handle two different reels. One was on a rod at Sarge Customs booth and the other was at the Shimano booth while talking to Capt. Havens. 

Very light reels and felt very smooth. Disapeared in your hand while on the rod.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't post new product info on here since we are not sponsors of the board. The Aldebaran is a global reel. There is no US or JDM version.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Maybe just due to older model year difference then, rather than US versus JDM version, but I have a brand new in box Aldebaran BFS XG that has never had line put on it, that is considerably different than the new Aldebarans showing up recently. Much of the info on the outside of box such as specifications, plus the owners manual and schematic inside the box are in Japanese.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

X2 On Hawglife's comment. It looks to me like a lighter version of the core but actually being touted as a saltwater reel or saltwater compatible (if that can be said of a magnesium reel).


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

BFS is Bait Finesse Special. This reel was designed for the BFS techniques in Japan. Essentially they use stupid light jigs and small lures with a bait cast reel. They were made to use with 4-6 pound mono or 8-10 pound braided line.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

4.7 oz.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dan Thorburn said:


> BFS is Bait Finesse Special. This reel was designed for the BFS techniques in Japan. Essentially they use stupid light jigs and small lures with a bait cast reel. They were made to use with 4-6 pound mono or 8-10 pound braided line.


Thanks for the input Dan. I bought it for the type fishing you mentioned because I don't like spinning reels; I just can't get used to them.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Its all good. I found they cast better using the side arm type cast with the really light stuff. I was using one to cast crappie tubes...and they would cast further with that reel than spinning. You just need the right rod to take advantage of what that reel can do.


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

my wonderful wife bought me one at ftu this weekend great wife


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

She is a Awsome Wife


----------

